# Houten show info?



## Dan1992 (Oct 22, 2007)

Was wondering whether anyone had any info on the houten show in april? So far i have gathered it is being held on the 6th of April? Was also wondering if i would have trouble getting back to the UK with beardies or leo's? 
Has anyone been before? If so how do you get there? 

Dan : victory:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I've been twice before - it's great!

The website is - vhm-events

Both times I've driven/been driven, it takes about 2 hours to the ferry and about 3 hours the other side - you definatley need two drivers at least. Leaving at about 11.30pm you get home again at bout 9.30pm the next evening, exhausted!


----------



## Dan1992 (Oct 22, 2007)

So you get the overnight ferry?
Ive heard reptiles are alot cheaper over there? is that the case or have the people i been talking to just got bargins?!
Really looking forward to the show


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

You can pick up some bargains, there is also a huge amount of choice.
We got a ferry from Dover to Calais at about 1.30am. You can get one from Essex somewhere and the drive the other side is only about 1/2 hour, but it's about £150 for a six hour crossing versus £20 for a 1 hour and a bit more driving!
You going then?
I wish I could, but not only can I not really afford it, my car wouldn't make it, and I have no one to help with the driving!


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

i go harwich-hoek van holland overnight,tis much posher:whistling2:
regards gaz


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've only been to snake day so far but it's a really nice show.

I go Stena Line for everything now... even Hamm  It is more expensive, but you get beds, food, booze.. what more do you want!

It's a real easy drive from Hook of Holland to Houten and the show is pretty easy to find with a sat nav. The AA route planner was useless though!

You shouldn't have any trouble getting back with beardies or leos


----------



## Dan1992 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeh its pretty definite im going, my dad and me are finalising it tonight.. 
Does anyone know whether they sell vivariums there at a decent price? Or is it worth dad making a couple before we go lol?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd make them if I were you. There is usually a solid range of custom aquaria glass cages and the professional (but expensive) plastic/acrylic type cages but not really wooden vivs, and to be honest I've never found the prices on equipment much cheaper than the UK, it's the livestock people go for


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I went last year and was not impressed esp after going to hamm. The selection was very average and so the drive doesnt make it worthwhile unless you go on a specific day e.g. snake day.
the dover calais route is about 50pound return whereas the harwich route is a lot more where you could save this and spend it on animals! the harwich route is good for houten as its not far from the show where as its the same distance to hamm as it is from dover so not worth the extra few hundred pound for the crossing.


----------



## Dan1992 (Oct 22, 2007)

My dads decided the best way for us to get there would be dover-calais, is there a way i can find a price for the return crossing for me, my brother, my dad and my mum with a car?


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

T-barn or Purejurassic are you gon organise a coach to this show?


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

ummm might have to have a drive over to this one, is the one in april just a normal show? whens the next snake day


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Snake day is always in Oct, usually the 2nd week, I think it's the 12th this year.

April 6th, June 8th is general days.


----------



## Dan1992 (Oct 22, 2007)

Ive got everything pretty much sorted out now 
Just worried about bringing reptiles back on the ferry :S


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

You can bring them back with no problems - just make sure you have a poly boz as it gets cold down with the cars.
(Don't suppose you have a spare seat:whistling2


----------



## Dan1992 (Oct 22, 2007)

I would if my mum and brother wernt comming! Sorry  
Hopefully they wont enjoy it and wont want to come to future shows  infact i know my mum wont!


----------



## discodazz (Apr 7, 2007)

anybody whos been before know what the gecko selection is like?
anything interesting or unusual?
cheers


----------



## Dan1992 (Oct 22, 2007)

Im pretty sure BG-Gecko is going and selling various morphs of leopard gecko..


----------



## discodazz (Apr 7, 2007)

sorry, i meant anything other than leo morphs and AFTs


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Jake89 said:


> T-barn or Purejurassic are you gon organise a coach to this show?


Hi

No, we were planning on running a coach to Rheda in April, but looks like thats not going to happen as most people are waiting to see how it goes, so we will drive over as we have tables booked.

We would love to do trips to all the shows, but not gona over do things, and we only have limited time to make plans what with us both working full time also.

Added to that so many people wanting to go to hamm, not sure there will be enough to make a coach worth while less than a month later.


----------



## wnedoe (Mar 9, 2008)

*2 different events*

Hi!

Please note that there are 2 completely different events at Houten

1.) The snake day (only snakes) organized by the European snake society 
Nieuwe pagina 1


2.) Houten reptile expo (all herps not only snakes) organized by Jan van het Meer the TER.nl guy
vhm-events


These two events take place at the same venue and are both quite large but are completely different events. 

regards
alex


----------

